# Lake of the Woods Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished 12 mile Saturday, in 27-32 ft. of water. Ended up with about 25 keepers (6 of us), and threw back over twice that. Those running cranks were getting the most, live bait rigs were picking up the size. Those running the live rigs were using double drift socks, and claimed the slower you moved the more successful. The big girls weren't chasing the cranks this day.

*Lake of the Woods Fishing Report*


----------

